# Top lip tie



## 4hope

Hi Nic 
We were at the dentist today and just found out that our wee girl has a top lip tie between her top teeth onto the gum. The dentist said we could leave it and review it in 6 months but I'm not sure I want it affecting her teeth and speech. 
What would you do in this situation 
Thanks 
Stacey x


----------



## nichub

How old is your little girl?


----------



## 4hope

She will be 2 next month x


----------



## nichub

Ok so from what I can gather, tongue or lip ties will only be snipped if they are causing problems, my little boy had a tongue tie which was snipped at 4 weeks and that was only because I breast feed, if he was bottle feeding happily they wouldn't have snipped it, given that she's 2 and it has only just been noticed I'm assuming it doesn't cause any problems, on the info I have read it actually says treatment isn't recommended if it isn't problematic, plus at 2 she would need a full anaesthetic, if it was me, honestly, I wouldn't do anything 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope

Thanks nic 
My only concern is if it affects her speech plus the gap in her teeth. 
Thanks again xx


----------



## nichub

Yeah I can understand that, you won't know if there will be a gap until the second teeth come through really and I think a tongue tie effects speech more than a lip tip but saying that my step daughter has a really severe tongue tie and has no problems at all, I don't actually think the NHS will correct it Hun xx


----------



## nichub

Hi 4hope, I just wanted to let you know that the dentist has just noticed my little boy also has a lip tie (which I had guessed) after a chat with her she pretty much said what I had, they just keep an eye on it and wouldn't touch it until it was proving to be a problem xx


----------



## 4hope

Hi Nic thanks for letting me know it's strange how you suddenly become away of it xx


----------



## nichub

Well I had sort of guessed because I breast fed and his top lip didn't come out like it should, but hey ho, will have to wait and see xx


----------



## 4hope

I never noticed when I was breast feeding and still wouldn't notice.  Hopefully it won't be an issue but she does have a gap between her teeth xx


----------



## nichub

So does Zac but most milk teeth have gaps anyway, we will just have to keep an eye xx


----------

